# Testing pups for PRA.



## CausewayStone1 (Dec 24, 2020)

Is there a way of testing pups in their first 8 weeks for PRA. I used a stud which I thought was tested but now turns out wasn't. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

